# Das haben Sie heute verpasst: Wichtige News und Artikel auf PCGH.de



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

					Die spannendsten Themen, Artikel, Tests und Videos des vergangenen Tages auf PC Games Hardware: Jeden Tag fassen wir die wichtigsten Artikel für Sie zusammen. So können Sie interessante News nachlesen oder Artikel finden, die Ihnen bisher entgangen sind. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*


----------



## Singler (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

"Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de"

Ich weiß, was damit gemeint ist... blöd nur, dass ihr tatsächlich oft aktuelle News zu spät bringt. Von daher hat der Name der Rubrik eine wahrhaftige Bedeutung


----------



## Kapii (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Aha, hier gibts was neues bei PCGH.  (habe ich zumindest nie gesehen ^^)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



Singler schrieb:


> "Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de"
> 
> Ich weiß, was damit gemeint ist... blöd nur, dass ihr tatsächlich oft aktuelle News zu spät bringt. Von daher hat der Name der Rubrik eine wahrhaftige Bedeutung


 
Diese Meinung hast Du schon x-fach geäußert und Du konntest Deine Meinung nie durch Beispiele belegen.

Von daher: Bleib gerne bei Deiner Meinung, aber ohne Beispiele können wir sie nicht verifizieren.


----------



## SaKuL (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Das ist doch ein Witz. Die Main-Page ist der reinste Müllhaufen...


----------



## onliner (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz. Die Main-Page ist der reinste Müllhaufen...


 Anstatt rumzutrollen könnte jeder mal einfach was dazu beitragen und der aktuallität der PCGH-Main zu unterstützen  
-> Vorschläge an PCGH per Mail z.B. und ein Red. wird evtl. sich dann daraus ein Lesbaren Artikel erstellen

Ansonsten gibt es ja die User-News, die jedoch Spiegelt nicht die Interessen der PCGH wieder.


----------



## tochan01 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

schnarch.... wieviele unütze newsmeldungsrubriken soll es den noch geben? ich habe für gestern mal durchgeszählt was "ich" als news ansehen würde und was unter werbung, artikel, wirderholnews usw. fällt. ich komme auf ein verhältnis von 50:50! allein schon der tolle 4k monitor taucht quasi jeden tag einmal auf. langsam sollte es jeder wissen das ihr einen 25.000€ habt.... packt das irgendwo fest hin auf der mainpage aber raubt nicht die zeit der leute die die überschrift lesen müssen. 

was die qualität bzw. die auswahl der "news" angeht komme ich mir langsam vor wie bei einem privaten TV sender. schlechte eigenproduktionen werden ab und an durch werbung unterbrochen und selten ist was dabei was man wirklich gucken kann ^^.

ich wäre für eine qualitätssteigerung der newsrubrik!


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Der tolle 4K-Monitor ist auch immer wieder einen Blick wert! 
Was die News an sich angeht, ist eben die Frage, welchen Anspruch PCGH dort an sich selbst selbst stellt. 
Konkurrenz für Golem, Heise & Co?
Der weitläufig IT-Interessierte schaut in der Regel dort zuerst nach. 
Wer dem Titel des PCGH-Magazins und eben dieser Seite entsprechend fokussiert ist (und vielleicht auch eher der jüngeren Leserschaft angehört) nicht unbedingt. 
Dafür bekommt man trotzdem News geboten, die über den beschränkten Tellerrand des PC-Gamings plus Zubehör hinausführen. Und eine Zusammenfassung halte ich grundsätzlich für eine gute Sache.
Die Werbung - okay, die nervt schon in den normalen News, wenn ich mit meinem Newsreader auf dem Tablet durchscrolle. Als Ausgleich würde ich mir im Standard-Newsfeed mal ein paar Bildchen dann und wann wünschen. Nur Text sieht recht dröge aus, besonders neben den bebilderten Feeds (liegt direkt neben Spiegel-Online, da hat zwar nicht jede News ein Bild, aber es lockert die Sache doch etwas auf).
Allerdings habe ich keinen Dunst, wie aufwändig das zu realisieren ist.


----------



## Ratzel101106 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz. Die Main-Page ist der reinste Müllhaufen...


 

AMEN! Ich bin auch nur auf der Seite weil die Seiten anderer PC-Zeitungen auf Grund des Wortes Game im Name der Seite bei mir auf Arbeit gesperrt is... 

Und gestern erst habe ich mich mit meinem Kumpel über die Qualität von PCGH unterhalten... und wir sind der gleichen Meinung wie die meisten User hier...

Außerdem finde ich es kacke dass man hier seine Meinung nicht frei äußern darf. Kritische Posts werden oftmals einfach gelöscht.
Ne riesen Sauerei wie ich finde!!!

In dem Sinne schöne WE noch allen


----------



## buenzli2 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Witz. Die Main-Page ist der reinste Müllhaufen...


 Das war vor 9 Monaten. Schauen sie sich die Seite jetzt mal an. ^^ Dagegen war die "damals" super genial.


----------



## matty2580 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Schon vor 2 Jahren habe ich davor gewarnt, dass der stagnierende Markt sich auch auf PCGH auswirken wird.
Das passiert natürlich nicht über Nacht, sondern langsam werden die eigentlich interessanten Themen immer weniger.
Wir haben jetzt wohl einen Punkt erreicht, wo der Unmut der Community laut wird.

Leute, dass wird nicht besser sondern eher noch schlimmer werden.

Ich sehen einen Ausweg. PCGH muss sich für neue Themen öffnen, abseits vom PC und PC-Games.
Das heißt, die Community muss Vorschläge erarbeiten, wie die Seite wieder interessanter wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich sehen einen Ausweg. PCGH muss sich für neue Themen öffnen, abseits vom PC und PC-Games.
> Das heißt, die Community muss Vorschläge erarbeiten, wie die Seite wieder interessanter wird.



Das sehe ich nicht so, zum einen gibts im Hardwarebereich ständig neue Produkte und auch neue Hersteller. 
Man muss ja nicht immer 6 Monate warten bis eine neu CPU/GPU Generation das Licht der Welt erblickt. Dazwischen gibts mehr als das Release von Spiel xy oder Ei-Fon soundso. Leider hab ich aber das Gefühl das in genau den 6 Monaten sich krampfhaft an ein und demselben Spiel oder Produkt festgebissen wird, sei es der 4k Monitor der für meinen Eindruck mit nahezu jedem aktuellen Spiel gefüttert wurde oder oder oder. Im Moment scheint es so mit GTA V und PS4+XBone zu sein.
Jede noch so weit entfernte Meldung wird zur News, ein Beispiel:

Heute ist der 8. Oktober 2013, dazu diese Meldung:

Playstation 4 ausverkauft: Bei Amazon und Gamestop geht vor Weihnachten nichts mehr.
Sie wollen eine Playstation 4 vor Weihnachten und noch nicht vorbestellt? Dann war es das zumindest bei den großen Händlern Amazon und Gamestop. Die können de PS4 nämlich bei Bestellungen ab dem 1. Oktober nicht mehr 2013 liefern. Die besten Chancen hat man nun im Einzehandel.
Andreas Link |08.10.2013 12:45 Uhr|

Find ich etwas daneben diese Info 1 Woche später als News auf die Main zu setzen, die betroffenen Vorbesteller sind sicher längst per Mail davon in Kenntnis gesetzt worden. Alle anderen hebt es nicht einen Millimeter ausm Stuhl.


Und ein Gegenbeispiel, war letztens auf der Suche nach einer Tastatur für einen Bekannten und stieß auf den Hersteller Perixx. Also ab auf PCGH.de, Perixx ins Suchfenster: 1 Treffer vom 18.10.2006 !!! und ein Weblink. Wäre diese Firma erst 2 Monate auf dem Markt könnt ich das verstehen aber wenn die 2006 schon Multimedia-Tastaturen hergestellt haben und heute noch existieren (!), warum kann man da nicht mal wieder etwas anleiern. Gerade in dem Bereich der Eingabegeräte kommt auch immer mal was brauchbares obwohl nicht MS, Logitech, RaZer oder Roccat draufsteht. 

Meiner Meinung nach gibts da noch viel Potential was bisher nicht genutzt wurde. Das alle dieser Punkte mit Zeit/Geld und Personalaufwand verbunden ist, ist mir bewußt. Eine schnelle Lösung hab ich dafür leider auch nicht.

Was ich aber auf keinen Fall als Lösung akzeptiere ist das die Community hier Vorschläge erarbeiten soll um eine "kommerzielle" Website mit bezahlten Redakteuren am Leben zu erhalten. Oder geht ihr bei eurem Nachbarn den Rasen mähen, damit ihr einen schönen Blick aus dem Fenster habt? Ich denke nicht...

@matty2580: Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich kann deinen Punkt nachvollziehen aber vielleicht hätte es statt "die Community" lieber "Mit der Community" heißen sollen. 

Sorry das es etwas länger geworden ist aber ich musste das mal loswerden.

MFG
-Shorty-


----------



## theping (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Sehe ich genauso wie Shorty. 
PCGH übertreibt es mit diesen [Tolle News vom vorvorvorvorletzten Tag]- oder [JETZT LESE VERDAMMT NOCHMAL UNSERE VERSTECKTE WERBUNG FÜR GTAV, BF4, AMD ODER NVIDIA]-"News".
Vielleicht bastel ich mir wirklich mal ein Skript das alle in eckigen Klammern gesetzten Headlines per hidden-tag ausblendet. Das kann man dann einfach im FF per Plugin laden und schon sieht man nur noch die vermeintlich spannenden headlines. - Leichter ist es natürlich PCGH einfach nicht mehr zu besuchen und aus den Favoriten zu entfernen, da vermutlich nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt.

Frage an PCGH: Ist das eure Antwort auf die vor einigen Monaten geführte Adblock-Diskussion?


----------



## plusminus (17. November 2013)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> AMEN! Ich bin auch nur auf der Seite weil die Seiten anderer PC-Zeitungen auf Grund des Wortes Game im Name der Seite bei mir auf Arbeit gesperrt is...
> 
> Und gestern erst habe ich mich mit meinem Kumpel über die Qualität von PCGH unterhalten... und wir sind der gleichen Meinung wie die meisten User hier...
> 
> ...


 


Stimmt auf PCGH wars schon mal besser,aber mach das mal wo anders zb. auf COMPUTERBASE da wirst du für Kritik sofort gebannt,und wenn man sieht was Computerbase für eine Gehirnwäsche bei den unerfahrenen Usern betreibt,und was die oft für einen Müll schreiben,sollte man sich hier nicht beschweren


----------



## Elmaestroo (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es recht witzig, dass ich genau diese Diskussion gerade finde, wo ich mir bei den überflogenen Artikeln langsam echt frage wo ich hier eigentlich bin.

Mal eine Auflistung der etwas anderen Art:

Ich hab mal alleine nur schnell ne Strichliste über die Themen von gestern gemacht - wo wir ja schon bei der Übersicht von gestern sind:

Themen die mit Hardware egal in welcher Form (oder zumindest ansatzweise was zu tun haben): 13
Themen die rein gar nichts mit Hardware zu tun haben: 26
Werbung (Pcgh-PC's, Amazon, buffed,): 3
Von den Doppelungen mal ganz abgesehen wie TOP Video, TOP meistegelesener Artikel, beste Berichte von gestern nehme ich mal raus weil ich es eh nen scherz finde sowas als Artikel zu machen...

das bedeutet:
*von den relevanten "42 Artikeln" (13+26+3)* *sind nur 13 Themenrelevant.* 

Das wiederum bedeutet: *nur 30,9% der Gesamtartikel* sind der Grund warum User diese Seite besuchen (PC GAMES "HARDWARE"!)

Am typischen Schulnotensystem gemessen: 
50% der erreichten Punkte = gerad noch Note 4 (eigentlich 4,4)

*Bedeutet für PCGH: erreichte Punktzahl 30,9 % von 100% = Schulnote 5-*

@ PCGH
Warum soll ich diese Seite weiterhin besuchen um euch auch nur im Ansatz mit Werbung zu unterstützen?
Dass ich überhaupt noch hier her komme ist wahrscheinlich der Gewohnheit zuzuschreiben. Das ich das hier schreibe ist vermutlich der Frust und Ärger weil ich die Seite früher immer gerne gelesen habe und der letztlich auch der Grund für das wiederkehren ist.

Lösung: schmeißt den ganzen unnötigen "Themenverfehlten" Kram aus eurer Anzahl der Daily News. 13 Artikel (dafür Themenrelevant)/Pro Tag = 100% der Gesamtpunkte = ernstzunehmende Themenseite = Schulnote 1

ALLES ANDERE IST NUR SCHWACHSINN VON JEMANDEN DER KRAMPFHAFT VERSUCHT QUALITÄT MIT QUANTIÄT AUFZUWIEGEN!

Gruß
Elmar


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich sehen einen Ausweg. PCGH muss sich für neue Themen öffnen, abseits vom PC und PC-Games.
> Das heißt, die Community muss Vorschläge erarbeiten, wie die Seite wieder interessanter wird.


 
Genau da sehe ich das Problem: euch sollen ja am besten NUR und ausschließlich Artikel zu PCGames und -hardware vorgelegt werden. Ihr jault ja schon rum, wenn was über PS4 oder XOne kommt. Das gleiche Verhalten sieht man noch besser auf PCGames. Hier ein Artikel von der Firma iRobot über Staubsaugerroboter und ihr würdet komplett steil gehen.
Ich finde die Hardwaretests online immer gut, aber natürlich muss etwas fehlen, den es gibt ja eine Ausgabe. Die Tests der Titel finde ich auch meist gut, da sie meist in sich schlüssig sind und eben sobjektiv. Ein BF 4 mit 92% fand ich überzogen und eine Wertung von CoD: Ghosts mit 79% zu drastisch, aber ok. C'est la vie.
Die Videos die gemacht werden sind z.T. das Beste, außer die eine Moderatorin, aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Sowie alles. Aber Bemühungen sind da und meist besser als bei anderen - z.B. Community.
Und das Sie wirtschaftlich handeln müssen, sollte auch jeden klar sein. Wenn da irgendwo häufig ein Artikel kommt - was mir persönlich jetzt nicht unbedingt auffällt - hat das vllt. seinen Grund.

Mal anders: Wo findet man den zu 100% Artikel, die wirklich interessant sein sollen und auch wirklichen JEDEN ansprechen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Genau da sehe ich das Problem: euch sollen ja am besten NUR und ausschließlich Artikel zu PCGames und -hardware vorgelegt werden. Ihr jault ja schon rum, wenn was über PS4 oder XOne kommt. Das gleiche Verhalten sieht man noch besser auf PCGames. Hier ein Artikel von der Firma iRobot über Staubsaugerroboter und ihr würdet komplett steil gehen.
> Ich finde die Hardwaretests online immer gut, aber natürlich muss etwas fehlen, den es gibt ja eine Ausgabe. Die Tests der Titel finde ich auch meist gut, da sie meist in sich schlüssig sind und eben sobjektiv. Ein BF 4 mit 92% fand ich überzogen und eine Wertung von CoD: Ghosts mit 79% zu drastisch, aber ok. C'est la vie.
> Die Videos die gemacht werden sind z.T. das Beste, außer die eine Moderatorin, aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Sowie alles. Aber Bemühungen sind da und meist besser als bei anderen - z.B. Community.
> Und das Sie wirtschaftlich handeln müssen, sollte auch jeden klar sein. Wenn da irgendwo häufig ein Artikel kommt - was mir persönlich jetzt nicht unbedingt auffällt - hat das vllt. seinen Grund.
> ...


 
Also ich finde schon, dass wir wieder mehr Fokus auf PC und PC Games gelegt haben. Sieht man ja auch an der Statistik gestern


----------



## kmf (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich finde es recht witzig, dass ich genau diese Diskussion gerade finde, wo ich mir bei den überflogenen Artikeln langsam echt frage wo ich hier eigentlich bin.
> 
> ...


Also ich kann mich mit der gebotenen Mischung ganz gut arrangieren und würde nie so weit ausholen sowas als "Schwachsinn" zu bezeichnen. Ein zu enger Fokus auf Kernthemen würde ich hier auf der Page nicht so gutfinden, denn dafür gibt es ja die Print.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



kmf schrieb:


> [...] dafür gibt es ja die Print.


 
Ich fürchte, das Heft kennt nur ein Bruchteil der Online-Leser (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Belastbare Zahlen dazu liegen uns nicht vor. Ein wilder Gedanke: Würde jeder, der PCGH auf Facebook "gelikt" hat, das Heft abonnieren, könnten wir fokussierter arbeiten, d.h. weniger Google-Futter, mehr Kernthemen, eventuell weniger Werbung.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



Elmaestroo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich finde es recht witzig, dass ich genau diese Diskussion gerade finde, wo ich mir bei den überflogenen Artikeln langsam echt frage wo ich hier eigentlich bin.
> 
> ...


 
Nur weil dich das andere nicht so interessiert bedeutet das nicht dass das bei jedem so ist 
Außerdem kann es doch nicht so schwer sein die Überschriften die einen nicht interessieren einfach zu überlesen .....


----------



## Axel12 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

iCloud 4.0.1 ist seit heute da!


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. November 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



Ratzel101106 schrieb:


> AMEN! Ich bin auch nur auf der Seite weil  die Seiten anderer PC-Zeitungen auf Grund des Wortes Game im Name der  Seite bei mir auf Arbeit gesperrt is...
> 
> Und gestern erst habe  ich mich mit meinem Kumpel über die Qualität von PCGH unterhalten... und  wir sind der gleichen Meinung wie die meisten User hier...
> 
> ...



Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen !

Man hat manchmal echt das Gefühl auf applebase/intelbase/nvidiabase V2 zu sein.

Aber die Wahrheit zu sagen ist ja hier "VERBOTEN" , sonst gibbet wieder ne Sperre oder einen Bann !


----------



## Cuddleman (27. November 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der tolle 4K-Monitor ist auch immer wieder einen Blick wert!
> Was die News an sich angeht, ist eben die Frage, welchen Anspruch PCGH dort an sich selbst selbst stellt.
> Konkurrenz für Golem, Heise & Co?
> Der weitläufig IT-Interessierte schaut in der Regel dort zuerst nach.
> ...



Das PCGH mit den eher nicht direkt auf den Schwerpunkt "Games, bzw. Hardware" im New's-Bereich sehr oft hinterher hinkt, zeigten einige PCGH-New's-Artikel, denen dazu entsprechende User-New's, Tage zuvorgekommen waren.
Das  heraus zufinden, setzt voraus, das man beide Bereiche liest.
Das Heise-Umfeld ist in vielen Dingen viel näher mit New's versorgt, doch das hat auch Gründe, die PCGH mit seinen, ich sage mal, wenigen Mitarbeitern nicht abschöpfen kann, was sicherlich nicht der einzige Grund ist.
Das sieht man auch daran, das ein Draht, zu bestimmten Vorstellungen diverser Neuheiten, fehlt, siehe aktuell das "Thema VISC-Prozessor".http://shop.heise.de/katalog/cisc-oder-risc-war-gestern
Heise hat mit "c't" des Thema wenigstens  angenommen.
PCGH sollte das m.M.n. auch wichtig sein, denn man interessiert sich, n.e.M. von PCGH, auch praktisch direkt für CPU.
Spekulative Artikel, wie aktuell zur R9 390(X), sind ja als Normal anzusehen und diese zeigen dadurch auch, das man möglichst zeitnah am Geschehen teilnehmen möchte.  
Auch, wenn eher spekulativ, als Tatsachen begründet, ist es ein bemerkenswertes Thema, wo sich bisher viele uneins sind, ob sich das Vorgestellte tatsächlich auch praktisch verwirklichen läßt.
Das sich entsprechendes Interesse Seitens AMD und Samsung mit ihren Namen und Finanzen daran beteiligen, zeigt doch, das man diese Möglichkeit zur Effizienz- und Performence-Steigerung richtig ernst nimmt.

Das legt auf AMD's Ankündigung zur neuen Prozessorarchitektur, ein neues Licht, doch das Leuchten sieht man hier immer noch nicht.


----------



## mitverachtvng (28. November 2014)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Abseits der sinnlosen Diskussion über den Inhalt von PCGH (den die Redaktion zu bestimmen hat und nicht die User) möchte ich einen "Bug" vermelden. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das händisch eingetragen wird oder per Script geschieht, aber dennoch steht in dem Artikel 



> Folgende News sind gestern erschienen, die in der Community fleißig diskutiert wurden (26 Newsmit 5208 Kommentare)


Solltet ihr zu "26 News mit 5208 Kommenaren" verbessern 


Zum Thema Themenvielfalt auf PCGH:

Irgendwer meinte die User kommen auf diese Seite nur wegen Hardware News? Das ist schlicht falsch, ich alleine reiche da als Gegenbeispiel.
Ich gehe auf diese Seite weil hier grundsätzlich alles zu finden ist. Von PC über Konsolen zu Software.

Würde es nur nach dem Namen gehen darf 
GameStar nur noch über StarWars-Spiele berichten, 
GamePro nur noch über E-Sports,
PCAction (gibt es die noch?) nur noch über Call of Duty

Nur weil Hardware der Schwerpunkt ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass auch NUR über Hardware geschrieben wird.
Wie Ekelhaft ich dieses dogmatische Denken finde,  dass einige an den Tag legen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (18. April 2015)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das Heft kennt nur ein Bruchteil der Online-Leser (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). .....................
> MfG,
> Raff




Willst Du echt die Gründe dafür wissen ?

1. Und das ist das *wichtigste*  , ist das Heft schon lange nicht mehr das was es vor vielen vielen jahren einmal war. 
2. Liest man Heute eh alles im Netz auf anderen Seiten in fast der selben Art. 

Und nun zum 3. und wichtigsten Punkt. Zu Modem & ISDN Zeiten wo jede Minute Geld kostete war man froh ein Heft mit einer Diskette / CD / DVD in den Händen zu halten weil man so an Patches , Treiber , Tools und sogar mal an ein Game kam. 
Heute im Zeitalter der bis zu 400Mbit/s und Flats juckt das doch keinen mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

So, damit mal die unerfreulichen Kommentare aus dem Viewport kommen: Wir starten diesen Artikel neu als Rückblick auf den jeweils (hoffentlich) ereignisreichen Tag. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## TheSir99 (27. Juli 2015)

Doe Playstation-News auf Platz 8 habe ich als PC-User bestimmt nicht verpasst. 
Ich bin hier für PCThemen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das Heft kennt nur ein Bruchteil der Online-Leser (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). Belastbare Zahlen dazu liegen uns nicht vor. Ein wilder Gedanke: Würde jeder, der PCGH auf Facebook "gelikt" hat, das Heft abonnieren, könnten wir fokussierter arbeiten, d.h. weniger Google-Futter, mehr Kernthemen, eventuell weniger Werbung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hm...mit Werbung werdet ihr verdienen...und solche Test machen sich ja auch nicht umsonst. Finde das nicht so schlimm und ihr könnts gebrauchen.......die meisten haben eh Adblock drinnen.
Denke eher zuviel,was im Heft steht, kann man im Internet (CB etc) schon häufig  kostenlos nachlesen...
Vielleicht.....wollen sich einige nicht gleich ein ganzesHeft kaufen,weil sie teil nur an einzelnen Themen interresiert sind......z.b wer ne Graka braucht,schaut meist nur bei diesem Thema..

Vielleich mehr Linkverweise bei anderen Webseiten zu Pcgh machen um mehr Leser zu erreichen.....


----------



## Wauwi (23. August 2015)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Schon eine halbe Ewigkeit sehe ich rechts in der Teaser Ankündigung immer diese Hitlerbild! - Ziemlich widerlich 
mfg
Stephan


----------



## HenryChinaski (25. August 2015)

Ähm...wozu soll dieser Thread gut sein und warum wird er "aufgewärmt" ? Diskussion über die "News" des Tages ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2015)

Aufgewärmt wird das ja auch durch Dein Posting.


----------



## HenryChinaski (28. August 2015)

Lol, da haste natürlich recht. Gar nicht so drauf geachtet. Aber ehrlich, worum soll es hier gehen ? Die Beschreibung ist mir etwas zu nebulös ^^


----------



## TheSir99 (2. Oktober 2015)

Win 10 Mobile habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht verpasst.
Ich stehe eher auf PC-Themen.


----------



## Mylo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*

Also gestern (16 Oktober) gab es eine ziemlich dicke Präsentation zum neuen HUAWEI Mate 10. Verstehe nicht wieso hier darüber nicht berichtet wird!?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Also gestern (16 Oktober) gab es eine ziemlich dicke Präsentation zum neuen HUAWEI Mate 10. Verstehe nicht wieso hier darüber nicht berichtet wird!?



Weil das iPhone darin nicht vorkam.


----------



## BladerzZZ (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Also gestern (16 Oktober) gab es eine ziemlich dicke Präsentation zum neuen HUAWEI Mate 10. Verstehe nicht wieso hier darüber nicht berichtet wird!?



Das dauert noch ein paar Tage bis die News hier ankommt


----------



## Cardin (3. November 2017)

Was PCGH heute verpasst hat ist, dass WoW Classic kommt:

World of Warcraft Classic Announcement - YouTube


----------



## Downsampler (31. März 2018)

Das hat PCGH heute verpasst:

STOP GPU ABUSE! #GPURESCUE


----------



## ruokanga (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Die besten News und Artikel von gestern bei pcgameshardware.de*



MatimaDE schrieb:


> Also gestern (16 Oktober) gab es eine ziemlich dicke Präsentation zum neuen HUAWEI Mate 10. Verstehe nicht wieso hier darüber nicht berichtet wird!?



Das ist objektiv betrachtet korrekt, dies ist die PC Games Hardware Website, Smartphones sind offtopic. Inkonsequent genug, dass RDR und andere Smartphones hier Ressourcen verbrauchen. Wozu dann überhaupt kategorisieren ...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. März 2019)

naja, schnell war man hier wohl noch nie. wobei es in macherlei hinsicht doch so richtig wichtig wäre.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0fvMxP_qa_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (29. Mai 2019)

aus Sicht der Redaktion 
MUST  HAVE = Marvel+IndianaJones... Film Infos
MUST HAVE = EK Lignum (hölzerne Wakü)
MUST HAVE= Intel IceLake zieht an Picasso vorbei
MUST HAVE = NV " something SPUPER is coming"  als übliche Wortblase
MUST HAVE = NV meldet Trademarks 3080..,. an
(wollte man nur Klicks abschöpfen mit sinnlosen Diskussionen und den üblichen Fanboy- Kiddies)
Aber wo bleibt der Artikel zu den Studio -Notebooks ? 
NVIDIA Quadro RTX findet den Weg in Notebooks – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
TweakTown - NVIDIA Computex 2019 press conference!

Computex 2019 – Raijintek modernisiert fast alles von gross bis klein und stellt neue AiO-Kompaktwasserkuehler vor – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
(viel Interessanter als Holzklötzchen)

 oder
ASRock X570 Aqua is a $1000 Zen2-ready Liquid-Cooled Monsterboard | TechPowerUp
(krasses Teil)

Was ist mit Intel und dem drohenden HT=off?
How Screwed is Intel without Hyper-Threading? - TechSpot

AMD Ryzen 5 3400G spotted in the wild: 4C/8T with Vega GPU
(sollte doch als Konkurrenz für Icelake  erwähnt werden)

Wo bleibt ein Review mit dem AMDMemoryTweaker?
AMD Memory Tweak: Speicher-Timings auf AMD Radeon in Windows anpassen - ComputerBase
Für die PCGH-Readaktion keine Erwähnung wert ?
Dabei sind gerade die User in den Vega-Threads up to Date.
Man hätte bereits Wochen vor CB berichten können.

Ausblick auf kommende Games 2019 als subjektive Liste von Techspot:
The 10 Most Anticipated PC Games of 2019 - TechSpot
(es fehlt z.Bsp. Detroit)

Es fehlen sicher noch gute Artikel zu anderen PC-Komponeten, die ich jetzt subjektiv net aufdem Schirm hab.
(Andere dürfen auch gerne noch echte News als Bsp. verlinken)

Nach m.E. verzettelt sich der News-Bereich mit artfremden Meldungen und vergisst die Basis.
BASIS= PC-Hardware
(net irgendein facebook-twitter-web-follower-cinema-Kram)
btw.
Macht doch noch ne extra MOBILE-Seite auf.
Schlimm genug, das Konsolen neuerdings PC-Hardware sind. Jetzt auch noch die unsäglichen Smartphones.
Kaum noch Einer redet miteinander. Es wird nur noch gechattet und "Meinungsfreiheit liebend" anonym
rumgespammt.
Die Threads im Newsbereich sind unter aller Kanone von den Umgangsformen her.
(gut das INU wenigstens ab und zu mal aufräumt)
Und in den Technikthreads hat netmal der Threadstarter die Berechtigung böswillige Trolle auszuladen
wg. der hochgepriesenen Meinungsfreiheit.
Was sollen bösartige Signaturen und Avatare, die nur auf Provokation abzielen. Wieso werden die Forenregeln
net mal dahingehend modifiziert, das ein sauberes Auftreten zum guten Umgangston dazugehört?

btw.
Net zeitgemäß sind z.T. die Videos. Stellt die Videos bitte bei YT rein in einer ordentlichen Qualität.
Mit diesen kleinen Fenstern im Newsbereich soll Euch Jemand irgend ne Erläuterung abkaufen
obwohl nix zu erkennen ist ?
Kein Wunder das die Youtuber den ollen Zeitschriften den Rang ablaufen.
(nehmt Euch mal ein Bsp. an Snowhack im Turingthread)

OT:
Bei den Reviews würde ich mir wünschen, das realistische PC-Konfigurationen eingesetzt werden.
Damit könntet Ihr die Reviews auch schneller/umfangreicher erstellen an 2..3 PC´s. z. Bsp:
Rage 2 im Test – Erste Eindruecke zum Spiel und Benchmarks mit verschiedenen Setups – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Muss Midrange maxed sein ? FHD evtl., WQHD net unbedingt, dito 4k - Das Setting evtl. an spielbaren Fps festmachen? 
oder med+high +ultra testen:
Hardware.Info Nederland
Das Ziel sollte doch sein informativer als 0815-YTer rüberzukommen!

bzgl. 1440p/4k sollten die Leser die Ergebnisse auch net auf die Goldwaage legen, weil etwas mehr Vram-Takt
manchmal noch ganz schön hilft:
https://youtu.be/3_uU6hPwXas

Und nicht zuletzt wäre ein weiterer Blick auf die Graka-Preise interessant:
(andere Komponenten dito)


----------

